# Tarantula has a bald spot...



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok have had my T for like two weeks and it has a bit of a bald patch on the top of it's abdomen, the skin underneath looks kinds crusty or something. I think it's been like that since i got her, adult GBB. She's active and feeding ok, doesn't seem unwell or anything. She hasn't flicked hairs as far as i am aware, i only open the cage to drop a locust in and spotclean the one she eats, each time she isnt near the glass doors and doesnt react to my presence really(certainly does to a locusts though lmao).

Is it ok or do you think there's a problem, doubt i can get a clear pic at all c0os my camera is TERRIBLE and i don't want to distrub her n damage the nice web in construction.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

A bold patch is usually the sign of a moult. Is she due one?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

nope she had done one like a week before I got her I was told.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Tarantula moult most of the time on their back and often the result of lying on their back and gaining their new skin is a patch which I refer to as a birth mark - not quite a bald patch but an area that sometimes seems imperfect.
The patch that appears before a moult is often dark which is the new hair underneath the skin.
If your T has recently moulted I'd say its the former but an image can help clarify.


----------



## imme (Dec 6, 2007)

If the skin is dark, It means the new fur is under the skin -that's why the skin looks dark- and she is going to moult soon. If the skin is not dark, It is just because of the regular offensive scratching.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

GBB are not known for being big hair flickers tbh although they do posses urticating hairs. I really wouldn't worry about it as long as she's showing activity and is eating. When she moults a gain she'll get a new body (and then some).


----------



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD (Sep 15, 2008)

Incubuss said:


> A bold patch is usually the sign of a moult. Is she due one?


really never new that


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

i had a red knee like this, he flicked the hairs up when he must have felt agitated. it never seemed to do him harm tho.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

well not sure when it would have flicked hairs it certainly hasn't in my presence, maybe it did it in the post or something. Eh it seems fine enough, always walking around and eats a one size down from adult locust(like you can clearly see wing buds with lil wings but not full adult, their like 5-6cm long id say, pretty big) every 4 days.


----------

